# Eheim Pimp



## ninoboy (Jan 26, 2004)

I think you just did  . I wonder what could possibly been done on Eheim filters that make them so quiet and other companies can't duplicate them. It's not really rocket science.


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

Didn't Eheim make the booster pumps for the shuttle?  




ninoboy said:


> I think you just did  . I wonder what could possibly been done on Eheim filters that make them so quiet and other companies can't duplicate them. It's not really rocket science.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

To make Eheim pimp status you have to tell everyone about them and how much better they are than all the leading brands and at every single opportunity. 

Just like now, they are the Roller of the canister filter world, quiet, great looking, easy to maintain, designed for long duration, hardly ever breakdown.

So if you do something like that at every opportunity you can; you will be a real Eheim pimp just like me.  

Paul


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Great Filter, I would also like to be in the Pimp Club


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations!!

You are now members of the Eheim Pimp Squad! 8) 

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

There goes Mike letting everyone be an Eheim pimp again. Where's the proof, I say?


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the pimp status. Now I will preach to the uninformed masses and convert the heathen.


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

George Willms said:


> There goes Mike letting everyone be an Eheim pimp again. Where's the proof, I say?


Mike's a pushover, anybody can be in the pimp squad according to him.. 
I'd like to join, I have a 2213 and a 2215 and they are the best cannisters around..  Does anybody else say eheim like they are shouting a german slogan?

Matt


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I think we should establish some rules to be in the Eheim Pimp club. Personally I have been saying things about Eheim for years, had the filters for at least 17 years. Love all their products.

So now for rules, what does everybody think? And like George said we have to have the proof, maybe some pics of your filters.

One must walk around with a copy of their manual in their back pocket, like some sort of bible, which can be thrust out at a moments notice to attest to the worth of the mighty Eheim. :lol: 

Come on lets see how crazy we can get.

Paul


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> One must walk around with a copy of their manual in their back pocket, like some sort of bible, which can be thrust out at a moments notice to attest to the worth of the mighty Eheim. :lol:


Only a True Eheim Pimp would know that manual could quite possibly be the worst manual ever written.

Matt


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Yes, but only the true pimp knows that the badly written manual is really coded to prevent the other canister users from ever understanding the real miracle of the Eheim equipment. Hallaloyah, praise be the Eheim in all its mighty splender and glory, long may it rain over the other inferior pieces of equipment.

Think I might go and sit in front of the shrine and make many praises to the Eheim God for giving me the forsight and good sense to purchase Eheim.  

Paul


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

Some of us had to walk down the wrong path several times. I started with a HOB, went to a Magnum, then Fluval. Once I hooked up the Ehiem, I saw the error of my ways.


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Thooshe said:


> Some of us had to walk down the wrong path several times. I started with a HOB, went to a Magnum, then Fluval. Once I hooked up the Ehiem, I saw the error of my ways.


And had you bought a Filstar you would still have money for plants...Heheheheh "Jason is now running for door being chased by angry mob"
:shock: 

Jason


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

OK! I am a pushover, am I??? :wink: 

I nominate myself for president of the Eheim Pimp League!

I am running:

2126
2215
2- 2026s
Surface Extractor

_And_

carry all of these spare parts:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

_PLUS_

I plan on naming my first born child _EHEIM_! :wink: 

_*Ich bin ein Eheimer! *_



Mike


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Ehiem Pimp squad....I like it.. Pimp patches, pimp coffee mugs,There may be some marketing in this craze!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hail the new president with such an orderly spare parts division. 

I have the following.

Eheim surface extractor
2 x 2026 pro 2
1 x 2224
1 x 1250 centrifugal pump
2 X Eheim ball powerheads
and numerous spare parts and tubing accessories.

Think I qualify!

Paul


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I say screw Eheims, just go with thier counterpart ViaAqua! :wink:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

peasants are not allowed to have an opinion, all hail the Eheim God, such heresay; off with his head.

Paul


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I nominate myself to be in charge of admitting/denying new members on the basis that Mike just hands out the title to anyone who owns an Eheim! It defaces the value of being an Eheim pimp, for 'tis no easy task. It is not easy to convince the great unwashed masses that the Eheim's are worth all that money. One must be of a certain mind to become a true Eheim pimp. 

And yes, Wellbiz, you had better start running for the door! And as for Raul, I feel that he may be a lost cause. We have tried many times, yet he remains steadfast in his belief that there is something better than an Eheim out there. Sometimes it makes me wonder about his sanity.......


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

You guys are AWEsome!!! I can't wait until my tank grows up, so I can be an Eheimer too!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I maybe insane, but what do you call someone who spends $200 on a filter... :wink:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

heh.. if thats $200 Canadian I'd call you "Joe consumer" because you would be spending as much on a filter as every other Tom Dick and Harry....

Now if you forked out $1200 on Filters.. I'd call you....well.. me!


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> I maybe insane, but what do you call someone who spends $200 on a filter... :wink:


I have 2 eheims and have yet to pay over $100 USD for one.. 

Matt


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I maybe insane, but what do you call someone who spends $200 on a filter... :wink:



Some one who cares about the quality of filtration on their tank and does not want a filter that sounds like a diesel Volkswagon. :shock:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> I maybe insane, but what do you call someone who spends $200 on a filter... :wink:


Well, if it's a canister that means it's probably an Eheim so I'd call that person a smart consumer.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Pimpers of the world unite, it is now the season of our miscontent, we must take the cause to new heights. I simply say this.

We will fight them on the beaches, we will fight them in the air, hey hang on thats the wrong speech!

Maybe it was "I have a dream". Na!

Anyway Eheim rules, I hearby nominate myself to be the secretary of the Eheim Pimp Club, and will return later with the proposed new rules for membership of this great and knowledgable association.

*All Hail Eheim!!*

Paul


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Ahem....excuse me Rumples Riot, but I believe I would be in charge of the membership rules as per my previous post......




George Willms said:


> I nominate myself to be in charge of admitting/denying new members on the basis that Mike just hands out the title to anyone who owns an Eheim! It defaces the value of being an Eheim pimp, for 'tis no easy task. It is not easy to convince the great unwashed masses that the Eheim's are worth all that money. One must be of a certain mind to become a true Eheim pimp.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Secretary of All Things Eheim,

I suggest rules of recruitment and engagement be brought up for consultation with the Director and Principal of Recruitment Standards and Practices, Mr. G Willms for his perusal and approvement! Mr. Willms will also stand as Sargent at Arms and Dispensor of Punisment, if he is so willing!

_*Langes Leben zu allen Eheimers! *_

Mike


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I see!!! I must have erred, maybe some little position of innocuous standing will suffice for my meagre talents, pray that I might standing in the scribes role for boot licking and polishing.


*all Hail Eheim*


Paul (Scribe to the Eheim pimp club)


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Not at all!

You are a vital cog in our Great Green Machine. Our Dear Secretary is responsible for the development of the laws, by-laws, and in-laws of our organization. Oh, Magnificent Scribe you must keep the list of all those who stand in the way of superior filtration and magnificent design!

Secretary, do not undervalue your position in our "Organization". If I should fall, or meet with an untimely demise, it is you who will guide the gentle hand of our constituency!

_*Wir sind in unserer Mission vereint*_

Mike


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

I therefore promise to keep a list of all the usurpers who would besmerk the good name of the mighty Eheim. And I will undertake all the other duties that come with this lofty position.

*Eheim Rules*

Paul 8)


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Momotaro said:


> Secretary of All Things Eheim,
> 
> I suggest rules of recruitment and engagement be brought up for consultation with the Director and Principal of Recruitment Standards and Practices, Mr. G Willms for his perusal and approvement! Mr. Willms will also stand as Sargent at Arms and *Dispensor of Punisment*, if he is so willing!
> 
> ...


 (bold added by me.)

:twisted: :twisted: hehehe....I like this idea I think I'll lock them in my trunk and turn the music up to start with ...... :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

"*HEAD LIKE A HOLE"*

George, NIN says it best.

Or in other words; Any one that buys any other filter must have a hole in their head.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

And that is exactly what I'll blast at them in my trunk! :twisted:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Momotaro aka Mike is proclaimed El Presidente of the Eheim Pimp Club.George Willms aka George is proclaimed Director and Principal of Recruitment Standards and Practices officer, Sargeant of Arms and Dispensor of Punisment. Rumples riot (me) is proclaimed to be secretary (scribe) for the organisation. :wink: 

On other matters, we have only one usurper on the list with Raul-7 being the likely candidate, with his heresy. I leave his punishment in the capable hands of George. :twisted: 

Any new matters arising from the loyal followers of Eheim should now be tabled before the board.  

In your own time go on and on and on.

Paul

*All Hail Eheim*


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Hey, where's the rebels when you need them...:wink:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

For Raul's punishment we shall make him use fluval models for years while we run one eheim locked in a glass cabinet for him to observe and lust after for it's great design and ease of use.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Agreed!

Mike


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Raul-7 said:


> Hey, where's the rebels when you need them...:wink:


I got your back... Filstar the affordable alternative.... You can afford a filter and plants at the same time..... :twisted:


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

_<tries to keep a straight face>_

My Magnum 350 is all the filtration my fish need...

_<loses composure and laughs hysterically>_


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Anti-Eheimers will be banished from the land! Outcasted by those eheim pimps that have tried to change their ways. Futile in all efforts the eheim pimp club decides that all those that own filstars will walk the earth like kane from kung-fu.

Matt


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

GDominy said:


> _<tries to keep a straight face>_
> 
> My Magnum 350 is all the filtration my fish need...
> 
> _<loses composure and laughs hysterically>_



Bahaha Bwahahaaaha


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Do we have any nominations for new members to join the Eheim Pimps club or is there any activity that needs to be looked at, anyone slighting the mighty name of Eheim?

Paul


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I'll be joining shortly ;-) I just need to pay off my mastercard first!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

No one dares slight the name, they only slight the price. But that is because they are Ehfi-virgins. Once that have it once, then they'll know what they're missing and realize that it was worth it.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am glad to see Gareth will be joining our ranks shortly. After a brief period working in the EFHISUBSTRATMINES, I am sure he will move up in rank.

Mike


----------



## wellbiz (Aug 6, 2003)

Alright, I admit it.... I wont one too  


Jason


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

See they all fold when it comes to wanting the best. Good to see that you want to get one, and when your budget is right I'm sure you will get one Wellbiz. Maybe then we may consider your formal application to join the club.

It may take a long time though in light of your previous comments. Just remember the scribe is taking notes of all those comments people. :lol: 

Any other business El Presidente?


Paul


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

isn't it besmirch and not besmirk? wouldn't "besmirk" be to grin oddly?

kris :wink:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Yes you are correct Kris, and the scribe has erred once again. None the less you got the point.  

Paul


----------



## Sedghammer (Jan 5, 2004)

EHEIM IST SCHIESSE!!!

I kid, I kid


----------



## equilibrium (Feb 26, 2004)

Bow to the Eheim!

See: http://www.geocities.com/dellenv/


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

LOL!!!        

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

That's hysterical equilibrium!


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Eheims can go to Ehfihell for all I care, no one wants to spend $25 on 2ltrs of bio-media when you can get Matrix for $14...I still won't admit that I need one.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Punishment must be increased for Raul. I shall think upon this one, he has a strong will. He simply refuses to admit the superiority of Eheim.


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

resistance is futile.
assimilation is imminent.
resistance is futile.
assimilation is imminent.
assimilate! assimilate!

(you guys and microsoft...sheesh.)
:lol:


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

Unlike Microsoft, Eheim makes a superior product. 8) 

As much time and money as we spend on our aquariums, don't your fish and plants deserve the very best?


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

can't argue with you there!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have a Penn Plax cascade. Once it breaks down I will buy an Eheim.


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

That's right resistance is futile. Your biological and technological distinctiveness will be added to the collective. When you have a collective as good as Eheim, we all want to join.  

By the way I thought the pray to the giant Eheim was really funny. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Paul


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Kris said:


> (you guys and microsoft...sheesh.)
> :lol:


But unlike microsoft, we don't insist you purchase our product with your tank, you still have a choice. Also, you won't be required to upgrade after 5 years to a newer model in order to continue receiving support. And thooshe is right, Eheim makes a far superior product compared to Microsoft.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Momotaro said:


> I am glad to see Gareth will be joining our ranks shortly. After a brief period working in the EFHISUBSTRATMINES, I am sure he will move up in rank.
> 
> Mike


I've always been "Pro eheim", so you can consider me low in the ranks already... I already have a lot of Eheim accessories and fittings, media, etc.. I simply don't have a canister yet. They do not sell them anywhere locally, and I refuse to order from Big Also Canada due to their ridiculous monopoly on pricing for the Eheims (they are the only distributor in Canada allowed to sell them so the price is inflated)


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

I'm afraid I don't qualify as one of the proud, the few, the eheim pimps.

More of a happy little ecco-ho.


----------



## equilibrium (Feb 26, 2004)

Hehe.. I think I'll keep my "Bow to the Eheim" site in my sig for a while.. 

Gdominy, I just picked up the 2026 for $165.99 USD with media and intake/spraybar upgrades from Drs. Foster & Smith. I checked and they do not ship internationally.. :? Maybe you could make a friend in the U.S.? Go Ebay?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Already have that figured out  My aunt lives in Seattle, I'm ordering from the US site and having the unit(s) shipped to her. She can send them my way after that


----------



## equilibrium (Feb 26, 2004)

Good thinking. How did Big Al's get this cartel status?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Big Al's made an arrangement with Eheim a few years ago for exclusive distribution rights in Canada. I don't know when this expires (it may have already). Part of the problem is that Big Als has to have the online pricing no lower then their outlet stores because they are franchised in Canada. They have guidelines that prevent the online outlet from beating any price out of the Big Als stores across the country.


----------



## equilibrium (Feb 26, 2004)

The economist in me senses arbitrage opportunities here.. or at least a lot of people making an end-run around Big Al's like we're talking about here.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I stand corrected, Eheim now is selling to other retailers in Canada. I had to surf around the german site for a bit but I found it.

Unfortunately there are only 25 retailers in Canada that do, and it would appear that 15 of them or so are Big Als.


----------



## equilibrium (Feb 26, 2004)

.. and the rest do not have the scale to compete?


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Not really no.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Gareth order it from Drs.Fosters&Smith! They are cheaper than Big Al's with included media and both setup kits, it only costs $166 as oposed to Big Al's $180...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

/politics ON

But Big Als is a Canadian Company.... I may be ordering from the states but I would rather support my national interests

/politics OFF


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

GDominy said:


> /politics ON
> 
> But Big Als is a Canadian Company.... I may be ordering from the states but I would rather support my national interests
> 
> /politics OFF


So go buy a Canadian canister filter! (if there is such a thing.) :lol:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Raul-7 did I just read that you are helping someone else to get an Eheim for an affordable price? My My, this is a turn around for the books. Perhaps the punishments are having an effect?

*Heil Eheim*

Paul  [/b]


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Hey just had a thought, since we are giving such good quality advertising to Eheim, I might write them an email requesting a discount card on all their products. Sort of like a spotters fee.  

Paul


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Sent this email to Eheim just s moment ago. 

"This might sound ridiculous. There are a group of us planted tank enthusiasts at the Plantedtank.com that love Eheim so much we have started a club called the Eheim Pimps Club. We badger and harrass other users of the site into buying and using Eheim products. We do this in a good hearted nature and so far about twelve people have purchased an Eheim product. We figure that we might be rewarded for our efforts. Say like a discount card that can be used anywhere in the world? I own five Eheim filters myself and would never use any other product for my filtration needs. So what do you say, could there be some quid pro quo for our efforts to promote your product?

Paul Haese (Eheim Pimp)"

Hey you never get anything if you dont ask. I reckon that after they pull themselves off the floor with laughter they might send back a humerous reply.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

LOL!!!

Mike


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

What do you think Mike, worth a giggle?

Paul


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Always! 
It never hurts to ask.

Mike


----------



## Thooshe (Dec 11, 2003)

That would be great. 8) 
I receive Pimp status and a discount on future purchases. I am glad I bought an Eheim and tickled that I started this thread.

Tap


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

No, I'm just advising him[Gareth] against spending that much on a dam canister! Since he really wants to burn his money, he can for a little less... :wink:

Discount?! LOL! Are you kidding, the only discount you might get is that their Ehfi-service number becomes a toll-free. :lol:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

LOL...that's hysterical Rumples Riot! 

Raul, I look at it this way: When I worked at an aquarium store the owner had a large number of eheims that he ran for 20+ years with no problems. So, say you buy some other filter that lasts 10 years. So in 10 years you have to buy a new one. By that time costs have increased and now you've spent more than you would have on that one Eheim which would still be happily filtering your tank.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> a dam canister


Hoover or Aswan?? :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

Okay, I just replaced the Penguin Mini in my 10 gallon with an Eheim Aquaball 2208 in preparation for an AHS 36w and DIY CO2. I suppose I just barely attained pimp status (only the 2206 and the Liberty line is simpler/cheaper).

By the way, my first impressions are: excellent construction; great modularity (I can add filter chamber extensions if I want); a little more motor hum than I expected; versatile discharge nozzle throttling/aiming feature; nifty air-bleed intake adjustment. Now as soon as my plants start taking off I can hide the thing...

Derek


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Finally!

Another Aquaballer!

Mike


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

We must be a subset of the Eheim pimps. My wife says it looks like a Martian landed in our tank.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

A martian that landed in your tank, and sucked up all your money! :wink:


----------



## Derek (Jan 10, 2004)

If you want the best you have to be willing to pay, right? My only other choice was a Fluval something-or-other that was cheaper both in currency and in construction. No thanks. When I finally get around to putting in a 75-gallon room-dividing tank in my (currently being finished) basement my wife's gonna freak when she finds out how much I want to spend on a canister filter!


----------



## Scorpion (Oct 10, 2003)

Sedghammer said:


> EHEIM IST SCHIESSE!!!
> 
> I kid, I kid


How dare ya! :shock:


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

George Raul-7 is still being disrespectful of our members spending their hard earned dollars on great quality items. what are we to do about this?

Martians? The Hide.

Paul :lol:


----------



## R2thaSAR (Feb 22, 2004)

eheim filters are so cool and great, but they cost mucho dinero..., i wish i could be an eheim pimp  , wal mart filters are the worst!!!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Eheims where you are don't cost nearly as much as they do here, but I still think its worth investing in something that will probably be around in twenty five years.

Paul


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

rumples riot said:


> George Raul-7 is still being disrespectful of our members spending their hard earned dollars on great quality items. what are we to do about this?


Just Ignore em Paul, we all know that Raul-7 is just a PR/Sales Rep for Viaqua that has been sent to infiltrate the eheim pimp club and convert all of their members. He won't conform, he can't conform! :lol:

Matt


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I may have paid more, but I am confident I have purchased the best products available. I will have many, many years of trouble free service from my Eheims.

Why do you think companies are making copies of Eheim? I have jet to see Eheim produce a ViaAqua clone?

The only sucking sound I can foresee hearing would be from Raul's wallet when he goes back to the LFS to buy another canister filter to replace the one he bought six months ago because it quit on him! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

rumples riot said:


> George Raul-7 is still being disrespectful of our members spending their hard earned dollars on great quality items. what are we to do about this?
> 
> Martians? The Hide.
> 
> Paul :lol:


He is a lost cause. We are to ignore him, and not allow him into the Eheim pimp club ever. Not even after he gets tired of buying a new filter every 3 years because they die and then finally decides to buy an Eheim. That is his punishment. Also, when he asks a question of us, we are to give him misleading or wrong answers. When he wants to know if his viaaqua will be able to run an outline reactor and a UV, we will tell him yes, sure it can and with no problems too!


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

Alright pimps, I have some news. Eheim got back to me and wanted to trial a discount system here in Australia because my email originated in Australia. If it originated in the US it would have been trialled there.

So the idea is at present I have to get as many people from Australia who are purchasing Eheim products to tell me what they use and how much and then I can negotiate with the Australian rep to get discounts which will be cheaper than going to your LFS.

If this idea is successful here, we are likely to get the same thing going in the US and other countries. 

Now heres the kicker. Eheim is serious about this and even more serious to the commitment of looking after its customers. If you really want this to happen get everyone you know out there to join this forum and especially those from Australia so that I can get some real numbers to the rep and get this system going.

I did this for you guys, so now it looks like it is a possibility let me know.

Paul


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

Excellent news Paul. I thought it was comical and funny at the beginning when I saw you were sending eheim a letter, and I thought they would shrug it off as a joke. Nice to see they really are trying to work with their customers that advocate their products. I hope all goes well, would be cool to see the Eheim Pimp Club discount come to the US. 

Matt


----------



## geodiscus (Feb 7, 2004)

Count me in...Eheim would be tickled to here from the Pimp Squad!Definite discount in our future!


----------



## rkundla (Mar 25, 2004)

I've been though two Marineland HOT Magnums, a Fluval 404 and a Rena Filstar XP2 before I spent the money on the Eheim 2026.

If I only saved myself the headache and bought the Eheim first, I would be a better person today. :-D

Although many of the canisters I mentioned are nice pieces of equipment, I would say that the Eheim canister would be comparable to an industrial piece of equipment quality-wise versus hobbyist equipment.

Is that good enough of a testamonial to gain admission? ;-)

Ron


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think that is a pretty fair analogy.

I believe you are up for admission to the club!

Mike


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

rkundla has been granted admission to the Eheim pimp club. You have seen the error in your ways and are now enlightened. I hereby declare you an Ehfipimp!


----------



## rkundla (Mar 25, 2004)

George Willms said:


> rkundla has been granted admission to the Eheim pimp club. You have seen the error in your ways and are now enlightened. I hereby declare you an Ehfipimp!


Sweeettt 8)


----------



## rumples riot (May 29, 2003)

All people here who have replied to this thread need to register on the Eheim Pimps Registration thread and please follow the rules.

Paul


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Topic is locked.


----------

